# Can't See Twitter Linked Posts/images



## hothair (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi.

For almost a week (I think) not been able to view Twitter links. Helpppppp


----------



## Sosoothing (Nov 13, 2017)

Me too. I can't see Facebook links either.


----------



## danniegirl (Nov 13, 2017)

Me either but I think it' my phone i have a Samsung


----------



## Sosoothing (Nov 14, 2017)

danniegirl said:


> Me either but I think *it'* my phone i have a Samsung



@danniegirl 

You may be onto something. I have a Samsung too and it's also removing any letter after an apostrophe like it did for you.


----------



## danniegirl (Nov 14, 2017)

Sosoothing said:


> @danniegirl
> 
> You may be onto something. I have a Samsung too and it's also removing any letter after an apostrophe like it did for you.



yes this phone is completely bugging out as of late and the auto correct is out of its mind even after I store simple words in the phone it will still "correct" it  and change it after I hit send

Just this morning I was trying to type JJ I put it in the  phone I hit the check mark pressed send and it still went through as OK I did  it 3 times in a row just to confirm im not losing my mind and all 3 times it changed to ok after hitting send I had to end up sending it like this (JJ)....


----------



## Makenzie (Nov 17, 2017)

I have an iPhone and can't see Twitter/FB or even some embedded videos.  I thought it was because I was using an adblock.


----------



## MrsMe (Nov 18, 2017)

I can't see embedded images or videos from Twitter. Any idea why?


----------



## hothair (Nov 18, 2017)

danniegirl said:


> Me either but I think it' my phone i have a Samsung



I have a samsung too its now also some embedded pictures I can't see.

Admin helppp


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 8, 2017)

I also have a Samsung with the same issues. I can't see Twitter, Facebook, and embedded pics.


----------



## afrofaithful (Dec 10, 2017)

I can never see them with my computer, tablet, or iphone.


----------



## hothair (Dec 15, 2017)

Hellooooooo its eve worse now. Still can't see twitter embeds and a lot of images. I see them on other forums


----------



## sweetlaughter (Dec 15, 2017)

hothair said:


> Hellooooooo its eve worse now. Still can't see twitter embeds and a lot of images. I see them on other forums



Ditto


----------



## Makenzie (Dec 16, 2017)

iPhone and having the same problem. Can’t see any embedded pics or links.


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 16, 2017)

Can't see Twitter links!! I'm Samsung everything and will not pin this on my gear! Fix it Dimous!


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 23, 2017)

Is nothing going to be done to fix these issues? Some acknowledgement at the very least would be appreciated


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jun 8, 2018)

Did anyone ever find a fix for this? I can't see posts from twitter on my phone either. It just says "loading tweet"


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 8, 2018)

Stiletto_Diva said:


> Did anyone ever find a fix for this? I can't see posts from twitter on my phone either. It just says "loading tweet"


Same for me. I can't see twitter images or videos from my phone - Samsung. I can see them on my laptop though. It has been like this for months.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jun 8, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> Same for me. I can't see twitter images or videos from my phone - Samsung. I can see them on my laptop though. It has been like this for months.


It's been months for me too. I don't have a Samsung so I don't think it has anything to do with a specific brand of phone.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 8, 2018)

Stiletto_Diva said:


> It's been months for me too. I don't have a Samsung so I don't think it has anything to do with a specific brand of phone.


Are you on Android?


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jun 8, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> Are you on Android?


Yes, but I have a LG


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 8, 2018)

Stiletto_Diva said:


> Yes, but I have a LG


Right that's what I meant by mentioning I have a Samsung. Not the specific brand of phone but meaning I don't have an iphone so I'm android and not ios. That's why you'll notice people in this thread and others will always mention what kind of phone they have.

Looks like people on iphone were having similar problems though. Except some couldn't see Facebook and Instagram posts and I can see those fine. So yeah I assume sometimes the issue will depend on what operating system you're using.


----------

